# Looked at a Nice Mobile in Adult Park Today.



## Kitties (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I turned 55 two months ago and have been interested in getting a mobile in a park. I looked at a place today. It's the first nice newer one that has come up on the market since I started looking. It's nice but at the top of my budget. The owners daughter was there. Sadly her mother had recently passed and they were still moving things out.

Lots of pros:

Move in ready
Clean.
Newer. Probably 2001. My agent didn't have all the details yet. (not officially on the market yet, it will go fast when it is I think)
Appears to have the six inch walls.

Biggest con:

It's over 1400 square feet. Seems huge for me. Plenty of run room for the cats and with 3 bedrooms I can have a sew room the cats can't go in.
It has a large ugly metal shed. Not a lot of yard space. I guess the shed could be moved out and something small and cute put in.
It has a lift that was put in the back stairs for the dad. I'd prefer to have that thing removed.

Nothing is ideal. Another plus, this park has reasonable space rent. Lower than other parks. I asked the manager why and she said the owner passed and had in his will to his heirs that the space rent was to remain reasonable and there are stipulations on how then can raise the rent.

It would cost more to heat and cool than my apartment. I have lived in a 1100+ square foot house before.

I guess a question I have, since nothing is always 100% right, what pros and cons did people have when buying a place and how did you settle them or live with them once you did buy. I can't use the house I used to own as an example. I knew I didn't want that place the day I signed the papers. But that's another story.

Thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 28, 2015)

:wave:  Hi Kitties. :welcome:  to the forum. Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 28, 2015)

Kitties, don't be so quick to assign the large metal shed to the trash.  It may be your salvation.  I lived in a mobile home in California years ago and the shed I had was probably as you describe.  But, it was VERY handy as it turned out.  Did you check out the amenities?  Pool?  Recreation Room?  Trash  collection?  Some even have libraries.  I wish you luck but take care in purchasing it.  If the owners heirs have no realtor yet, maybe you can get a better deal by doing without one.


----------



## Kitties (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks AZ Jim. I think they want to go through a realtor. I know it's a big decision, especially with my past of buying a house I never liked. The pool is nice. Good location also if I one day don't have a car. Can walk to grocery shopping very easily and close to a bus line. The park does have a lot of older places, so a nice new place is good.

I'll talk with my step dad this evening. He lives in another park here that is more expensive and a bit fancier (he has more retirement income than I'll have) His place is smaller but very nice.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2015)

There's a couple of members of SF who live on mobile parks Kitties..I think Pappy is one of them, do wait for their advice, because I know currently from what I read buying on a mobile home park can be a bit of a minefield if you're not careful.. lots of hidden costs as well


----------



## Kitties (Jul 28, 2015)

Hoping for some additional replies hollydolly. My other alternative is to keep renting. I'm not sure I want someone to have the key to my home for the rest of my life. Also, I think I could go crazy in an apartment if I wasn't working. I don't use the pool at my apartment complex. I'm too intimidated by the younger people. It would be nice to be able to use the pool.

I should mention I did like the layout of the place. An odd layout but no hallway really. I don't like long dark hallways.

And add as a con: two sky lights. I'm not fond of them. Worry about leaking. One in the kitchen and one in one of the bathrooms.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 28, 2015)

Just because it is bigger doesn't mean it will be more expensive to keep heated/cooled.  If it has 6 inch outside walls it could be well insulated. How old is the HVAC system?   The shed is a plus.  Won't cost much to remove it if you have to.  It will cost a bundle to replace it.  Same thing for the lift.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 28, 2015)

If I understand Kittles, you are in CA. Heat bills shouldn't be to much of a worry. Our mobile home is 24x53 and our heating and cooling bills have always been reasonable. We are lucky as we own our land and do not pay rent. We do pay land taxes which are around $300 a year. House ins. is a bit higher as we live in hurricane country.

Cant really be much help, but feel free to ask me anything you want. It does sound like it meets all your needs and I wouldn't worry about the size. It just a bit larger than ours and we enjoy the space.


----------

